# What's Harrow like as an area to live?



## Oswaldtwistle (Jun 2, 2008)

Not for me, but for a friend who seems to regard me as some sort of expert on the capital  (I'm not) and asked me what the area was like.

I don't know (never been) but promised to investigate further....

He wants somewhere fairly crime free.

EDIT I think he is looking at somewhere near West Harrow tube


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jun 2, 2008)

I've lived in London 16 years and never been. 

So either:

1. I've no idea.

2. There's a reason I've never been - 'nuff said!


----------



## zenie (Jun 2, 2008)

Dull, suburban, errr just dull really. 

Hasn't ever struck me as a hotspot for crime though no.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jun 2, 2008)

I think 'dull but safe' is what he wants-he'll be working in Zone 1 so lots of action there if he wants it


----------



## lights.out.london (Jun 2, 2008)

zenie said:


> Dull, suburban, errr just dull really.
> 
> Hasn't ever struck me as a hotspot for crime though no.



What she said. Went once. Never went back.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2008)

Harrowing.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 2, 2008)

Boring 1930's suburbia but with excellent access to Central London.

(depends what you want from life - good for bringing up kids etc / greenish , safe and pretty clean ,decent schools , bit of mixed population - but not a place for Metro living etc)

LIved there a while ago and was glad to move to NW3 !) 



Thats before getting married and getting onto the treadmill - 

Have a look at the "Knowhere guide" for an alternative view ..


----------



## Final (Jun 2, 2008)

Mostly Harmless.

(and fast train from Harrow & Wealdstone station gets to Euston in <15 mins).

eta: born'n'raised there, took me forever to escape.


----------



## ghost77uk (Jun 3, 2008)

Lived there for 5yrs when I was at high school & hated it! Wouldn't ever return!
Only good point is it does have pretty decent transport links into London...But so does Surrey & I know which I'd choose!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 3, 2008)

Lived there until the age of eight and a half. It looks a lot smaller when I go back.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jun 3, 2008)

positives: nice pub on the hill called the Castle and good bar on the main street called Trinity, lots of good looking Asian ladies, good lifeline to Euston 

but...it's a bit boring and suburban, got a bit of a lads boozing culture that you get in these type of areas, two nasty shopping malls

if i was your mate i'd move to Dollis Hill, Willesden, Kensal Green, Harlesden, Kilburn instead - much more educational


----------



## zenie (Jun 3, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Harrowing.


 
very good.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> I've lived in London 16 years and never been.
> 
> So either:
> 
> ...



i've been in london 19 years and i think i've been through harrow once, never actually visited anyone there or gone out there - seems dull, but maybe that means it's safe


----------



## Rollem (Jun 3, 2008)

<shudders> 

for my sins, in my younger days, i visited harrow a few times, to visit its pubs with my cousin

they were not great pubs

i would not live in harrow.

i hope that helps your 'friend' make their decision


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 3, 2008)

I used to live there, it's generally pretty dull - no decent clubs (Trinity is shite) and the pubs are all pretty much chain bar types so no old boozers with any character. There's an ok amount of shops, it's got two small malls but they're all usual chain shops (argos, vodaphone, boots etc)

There's a large asian community, plenty of shops for buying sacks of rice and barrels of oil (and a fair few restaurants around too) if that takes your fancy.

There's some nice playing fields and a leisure center around Kenton where I used to live and there's plenty of nice little suburban houses around if that's what they like.

Good links to central London but it takes an age on the metropolitan line. Main line to Harrow & Wealdstone isn't bad though.

The bit of the hill is the nicest (near the boys school) - you will find some nice pubs and restaurants up there.


----------



## Final (Jun 3, 2008)

Harrow's problem is that it's too close to London for anything decent (ie clubs / pubs / services) to be built there, yet too much of a pain for convenient travel to the places where those superior places / services are located (unless you live right by a station maybe).

The higher order services will always be attracted to either a more central location in London, or else they'll set up in Watford.


----------



## poster342002 (Jun 3, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> Good links to central London but it takes an age on the metropolitan line.



There are fast-metropolitan line trains from Harrow-On-The-Hill that stop only at Wembly Park, Finchly Road and Baker Street before continuing all stops to Aldgate. They're pretty quick whenever I've used them (which is not often, mind).


----------



## maximilian ping (Jun 3, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> (Trinity is shite)



i must admit i havent been there for 10 years, but it was the only decent bar to go to (i didnt go there on 'club' nights cos that aint my thing) in the middle of Harrow. i liked the owners


----------

